# Period Pain



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry, just felt like complaining because i have really bad stomach cramps from my period. Its so unfiar...i went on the pill to stop this and it STILL happens.Thanks for letting me rant.Spliffy


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Ay Spliff,Commiserating with you. Never had bad period pains, but from all I heard warm baths or hot-water bottle or other heating pads can sometimes help? Hope it will be over soon, hope you don't have this the whole period,Fay


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

IT WILL only be like this for the first day or so...but i can hardly walk. I will feel much better tomorrow. and after i finish this bottle of wine. lolLater...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know this is gross, but i have had a really large amount of pain this month. It hasn't been this bad for a long while. I have been bleeding very heavy too, since being on the pill that has been un heard of too.I hope this goes soon.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Ugh I can feel your pain! I pretty much vegitate on the couch that first day. I usually don't bleed to much on the first day but the cramps are really bad. Sometimes I even throw up the pain is so bad, and yes I'm on the pill too doesn't help that much in the pain aspects. The only thing that seems to help is if I start taking advil before the pain starts, one the second day I take the "green pills" I start with the advil too. Hugs to you and hope the day goes by fast!Erin


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I had horrible cramps each month until I had my baby. Now I never have pain with my period anymore. It is so wonderful! So go get married and pregnant, Spliff!! (Just joking







)Stacey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have felt much better today actually. But i have had pain on and off but much more mild than yesterday. Yesterday i was reeling







I might go back to the docs and ask about trying another pill.


----------

